# Orijen - Switching causing tummy upset



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've started mixing some Orijen Puppy large breed formula into Rocky's Innova puppy and it is causing him some MAJOR gas problems. He's only getting about a quarter cup mixed in with a full cup of Innova and some Innova canned, but it's enough to cause bad gas and some mushy diarhea and now he doesn't even eat his full meals. He's leaving behind the last half cup of food in his pan and normally he devours his food. I haven't added any pumpkin or anything since it's so little Orijen and the whole point was to start mixing in a grain free food. Has anyone else had this much trouble switching over to Orijen?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

My dogs did quite well on Orijen for the couple of months I had them on it. No major problems with switching over. Orijen is just too expensive and too hard to find that I don't feed it anymore. I would if I could, though.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

No problems whatsoever switching to Orijen. My three LOVE it! I didn't make a gradual switch either.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Chowder- Your Chow is beautiful!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks! He is my first rescue chow and he is half chow and half husky. After 30 years of having chows, I'm learning all about the Husky parts of him. He is the sweetest guy and he always has to be touching me and mouthing me and cuddling which is not real typical Chow behavior! And he bounces everywhere like Tigger. I'm thinking now that it may not be the Orijen causing his problem because he is a lot better today. We have a big yard with woods and he is a nosey guy so who knows what he could have dug up and eaten. When I worked for the vets the official diagnosis for upset stomachs was "got into something".


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm glad he's doing better on the Orijen. My roommate switched her dog from raw to Orijen for convenience purposes and her dog has absolutely thrived on it (as compared to being on Authority and Nutro).


----------



## shel74nf (Jan 3, 2009)

I switched my dogs to Orijen about 2 weeks ago, Forrest my 11? month old Lab/Chow mix wasnt too fussy on it at first, but i've started mixing in a little canned Evangers 100% beef in there now, and they love it. His stools are hard now for the first time in the 3 months i've had him, so i'm pleased with it so far.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We're on our second bag of Orijen Puppy now and he's doing great on it. The only time he gets diarhea is when I mixed in the Innova Puppy that I still have leftover. Unfortunately I still have a bag and a half leftover so the full bag will have to go to the SPCA. Something in that just doesn't agree with him. He does get a little canned in the morning just for some variety and free feeds his Orijen during the day. On the Orijen he eats just enough to keep himself at a nice weight (usually about a cup and a half a day at 70 pounds) and never has any more intestinal problems.


----------



## selfservepetspa (Jan 4, 2009)

*Maybe some reasons*

Hi Chowder,

I'm glad the transition is over and your pup is doing well now!

Just as an FYI:
I don't think anyone mentioned this. One of the reasons why your baby might be getting the runny stool and upset stomach (gassy) is if you accidentally over feed him when you mix the Innova.

Also, something we always mention to our customers is to watch their stool, some transition easy over a week period and some take a little longer. So whenever the stool is loose just cut back on the new food even more and do the transition over a longer period of time.

Dave


----------



## zomo (Nov 24, 2008)

Glad to see your pup is doing so well on Orijen. Mine have responded wonderfully to this food. FYI Orijen has received a prestigious award from the Glycemic Research Institute(hope I got that right ):redface:They won over several other brands as the best and healthiest dry food. We received this email at work and I thought you might be interested to know this. 
Hey guys I know that one food is not for every dog so please don't shoot the messenger. :wink:


----------

